# Vermont Dept Agriculture ear tags question.



## damummis (Mar 27, 2011)

Can you track a sheep thru an ear tag from the DOA?


----------



## goodhors (Mar 27, 2011)

I would think so, that is why the States are issuing ear tags in the first place!!  Same with cattle tags, issued to the owner so animals can be sold.  Reputable Sales Barns are required to have ear tags on ALL animals sold for tracking.  To get a single tag or two you must buy it, giving your name and address to the Sales clerk at the Sales Barn.  Then you can tag and sell the animal thru the Auction sale, even if you are not a big farm with many animals.  We got our calf tagged last year, by buying an ear tag at the Livestock Sale Barn for about $2.  Calf sold thru the 4-H auction at Fair, tag was recorded there with the sale to new owner.   Our Registered Dexter heifer had the RFID tag number on her registration papers, so there could be no confusion later in her lifetime about which animal she was. 

I am in MI, but I am sure this tagging requirement is Federal Law, same in ALL States.  Most animals are wearing tags that can be read by machines, to save time handling, in personally reading each tagged animal.  They call them RFID tags.  Radio Frequency Identification Tags.  No chance of messing up the digits with poor eyesight!


----------

